# Alguien tiene un diagrama para stk-2038?



## chaser (Dic 6, 2011)

Pues me la e pasado buscando y no logro encontrar un circuito para este integrado solo encontre el datasheet en chino, alguien tendra un diagrama que me pueda pasar o postear porfas. gracias a todos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Fijate por aquí :

Diagramas internos de módulos hibridos Sanyo (STK) 

Saludos !


----------



## chaser (Dic 7, 2011)

grax dos metros ya lo cheque ahora solo falta que me den el apoyo saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2011)

Hay un montón de información de ese integrado , fijate  :

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...w.,cf.osb&fp=d1ad5e6516d33d2&biw=1024&bih=566

http://www.google.com.ar/search?pq=...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=VxHgTsHuHoyztweT_8yUDw

http://www.google.com.ar/search?pq=stk2038&hl=es&cp=17&gs_id=v&xhr=t&q=stk2038%20datasheet&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&biw=1024&bih=566&wrapid=tljp1323307338003018&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&ei=WhHgTsb7JcHAtgeCoeWEAQ#sclient=psy-ab&hl=es&source=hp&q=stk2038&pbx=1&oq=stk2038&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=10016l11576l0l13416l2l2l0l0l0l0l483l966l4-2l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566


----------



## chaser (Dic 7, 2011)

jejejeje en los links viene mi post de aqui .


----------



## fas0 (Dic 7, 2011)

pregunto, por que ese modelo? es para reemplazo? ahi veo que es 2x50w... si es para hacer de Cero, mejor sería el STK4192x hay PCBs por doquier sobre ese integrado, y tambien es de 2x50w.

saludos.


----------



## chaser (Dic 7, 2011)

No es de cero, solo que por alguna razon tengo como unas 10 piezas. y pues quiero sacarles el mayor provecho y es lo que quiero saber si el mismo circuito del stk4192 me sirve y si no quiero sacarle el mayor provecho. saludos



ya por lo pronto eh encontrado algo de la empezada de busqueda que me dejo el amigo dosmetros y pues algo es algo aqui dejo el diagrama de un minicomponente que maneja este integrado,


----------



## fas0 (Dic 7, 2011)

si son originales... vendelas y saca provecho .  y no, el pcb del 4192 no te sirve.


----------



## chaser (Dic 8, 2011)

na pues si se venderian pero es muy dificil que alguien las quiera es mejor ya vender el ampli armado no crees.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2011)

Quzás los vendas mas caro , si son originales sin uso como repuesto


----------

